# B2M goes Germany



## Diskordia (Apr 16, 2007)

good news ladys!!!! I just talked to my MA and she said that B2B is coming to Germany!!!! she doesn't know when but sometime this year. finaly free lippies for us!


----------



## tuuli (Apr 18, 2007)

that would be phantastic!


----------



## sharyn (May 2, 2007)

yaaaay thank you so much!!! this made my day!!!


----------



## eulchen (May 29, 2007)

ive sent a mail to MAC asking if there are any news on this and this is the reply i got:

 Quote:

  Das Back2MAC Programm wird in Deutschland wegen der großen Nachfrage zum 1.
Juli 
2007 eingeführt werden.


----------



## Malice (May 29, 2007)

Yeaaah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the message, we all have been waiting for! 

Thank you, MAC!


----------



## tuuli (Jun 3, 2007)

I wonder about a german Online Shop, this would be marvelous. We've got only 3 freestanding stores.


----------



## lilifee (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tuuli* 

 
_I wonder about a german Online Shop, this would be marvelous. We've got only 3 freestanding stores._

 
u can order over the douglas stores when u have a douglas card. Just call the counter and they send it to you.


----------



## tuuli (Jun 5, 2007)

I usually don't order, but counters do not participate in Back2Mac.


----------



## Diskordia (Jun 5, 2007)

why shouldn't counters have B2M???


----------



## tuuli (Jun 5, 2007)

I never had the chance for B2M. I thought there were some restrictions. I will ask at the counter.
[edit] yes, they do b2m


----------



## _Ella_ (Nov 20, 2008)

small bump... Mac counters do b2m for free lipstick, but is it like in the USA that the freestanding and pro-stores do b2m for eyeshadows too?


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 20, 2008)

ok we don't have back2mac where i live and since my brother is leaving for germany i'll let him b2m my stuff. can he do this at douglas? or only at mac stores?


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 2, 2008)

Well apparently depotted e/s pots can´t be used for B2M. They have to contain the metal pan...


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 8, 2009)

What exactly can you B2M IN Germany?? I know about l/s; e/s; powder and blush pans.....what else??

Where did you B2M before,any good or bad experiences,share


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_Well apparently depotted e/s pots can´t be used for B2M. They have to contain the metal pan..._

 
Sure about that? Like, 100%?


----------



## petitetamtam (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_Well apparently depotted e/s pots can´t be used for B2M. They have to contain the metal pan..._

 
hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well I will try to B2M my depotted e/s hope there´ll be a nice MUA


----------



## petitetamtam (May 5, 2009)

At one store they didn´t take my depotted e/s but on the next they did...!


----------



## bellagloss (May 18, 2009)

Anyone back2mac at a douglas counter before?? or is it just freestanding stores


----------

